# Watching the Oral Talk



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m Craig. I’ve been reading some threads and want to give my two cents.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy .... That thread seems to be going off the deep end. Seems to be quite the hot topic for some. Good Luck !!!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Howdy .... That thread seems to be going off the deep end. Seems to be quite the hot topic for some. Good Luck !!!


Yup....I got accused of Mansplaining....WTF is that?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

CraigBesuden said:


> I’m Craig. I’ve been reading some threads and want to give my two cents.


Welcome!

Two cents away!!

The other thread has taken off like a rocket, enjoyably so, certainly entertaining. 

Definitely gave me a break from even considering giving a serious answer on anyone's serious problems for now.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

CraigBesuden said:


> I’m Craig. I’ve been reading some threads and want to give my two cents.




Spit or swallow? (Answer correctly and you may enter...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

StillSearching said:


> Yup....I got accused of Mansplaining....WTF is that?


I'd tell you what it is, but I don't want to be accused of mansplaining!


----------

